# Possible Opportunity to Move to Gran Canaria but Need Some Advice Please!



## earlrise (May 18, 2014)

*Possible Opportunity to Move to Gran Canaria - Need Some Advice Please!*

I have a possible opportunity to move to Gran Canaria on a salary of approximately 30,000 euros and I would be living in the north of the island.

Would I be struggling on this amount of money?

Any help or advice on this topic would be great.


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

My partner and I are living very comfortably in the south of the Island on 15,000 euros a year. We do not have a car but even with a car you should have a reasonable standard of living on 30,000. However that does of course depend on the lifestyle you wish to have and how many dependents you have.

Food I would budget the same in euros as you current spend in GBP. 
Rental property take a look at fotocasa.es - sale rent flats madrid, barclona houses homes and search for las palmas or the area you wish to live in to see how much it will cost for the size of the property you want. (you can get a three bed from 400 euros 
electric and water for 2 people about 60 euros per month.


----------



## earlrise (May 18, 2014)

Hi and thanks for the reply.
I'm single with no kids but need a car.
Not looking for a luxurious lifestyle but it would be nice to eat out every now and then


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

earlrise said:


> Hi and thanks for the reply.
> I'm single with no kids but need a car.
> Not looking for a luxurious lifestyle but it would be nice to eat out every now and then


Go for it !!!!

If you are going to live in Las Palmas, you might not need a car, public transport is fantastic.

When you need a break visit El Hierro

On that salary you can eat out whenever you want.


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes definitely go for it.

As Hepa said on that salary you will be able to eat out whenever you want.


----------



## earlrise (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply both.
From both of your replies it seems that I could manage comfortably even with a car? Is it relatively cheap to buy one?
Do either of you know about the pension system in Spain ? My understanding is that I would pay into a state pension in Spain and at retirement would be entitled to my state pension from the UK (if I remain in Spain). I guess if I move back to the UK that is when I would lose out as the state pension is much less in the UK compared to Spain ( or so I have heard).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

earlrise said:


> Thanks for the reply both.
> From both of your replies it seems that I could manage comfortably even with a car? Is it relatively cheap to buy one?
> Do either of you know about the pension system in Spain ? My understanding is that I would pay into a state pension in Spain and at retirement would be entitled to my state pension from the UK (if I remain in Spain). I guess if I move back to the UK that is when I would lose out as the state pension is much less in the UK compared to Spain ( or so I have heard).



Cannot answer the pension question, I first arrived in 1962, been coming ever since, but I have never worked here.


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

I also know nothing about state pension in Spain. We are living of rental income and savings from the UK until our UK state and company pensions starts in 23 years time.


----------



## tammy1202 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry I can't answer the pension question, but with regards to your initial question, yes, on 30,000 a year, even with a car you can live _very comfortably _in Gran Canaria! 

New cars are cheaper on the island due to the lower tax, however, being an island, second-hand cars are limited and thus a tad over-priced. But it really depends on the island's availability of each make/model. Petrol is cheaper over here too which is a bonus!

You haven't said where you'd be living, the city of Las Palmas is more expensive compared with the Northern coastal towns. A 1-bed flat might cost 500€/month in the city, whereas in the coastal towns you could get a 2-3 bed for the same price. 

Also take into account that with the warm climate, activities are very much focused on the outdoors, which means there's lots to do that doesn't require spending money.

Anyway on 30k you've got nothing to worry about - definitely go for it!!


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum. There in the North would you be living?


----------



## earlrise (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies.
I would probably live in las palmas.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

With regards to the pension, no you wouldn't lose out but in fact gain as once you have worked in a second EU state & paid N.I. contributions your pension in all States comes under EU rules & at present rates is 25-30% higher than normal country pensions.

See here;

EU - Pension claims and calculation of EU pensions-Your Europe


----------

